# Extraction fan Wiring



## HomeGr0wnHydro (Sep 11, 2007)

i recently came about a fan that i think i can use for extraction... it looks like a squirell cage fan? but it came out of a car. its a ventilator fan but it works the same way... i think... anyways i was wondering if anyone on here who may have any electrical history and maybe help me wire this fan to a wall outlet so i can use this fan to extract the hot air out of my grow room... there are 3 wires comming from the motor... one looks like a black wire with red lines on it or it could be the other way around red with black... another one is all brown and the last is a green wire with black stripes on it or it could be the other way around black with green stripes on it... any help is greatly appreciated... thanks in advance


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 11, 2007)

From the pic, I see one copper wire, one brown wire and one green wire? 

Anyway, I noticed it says BOSCH on it. I think that is a brand of car product but I could be wrong.:confused2:  Look up the brand and model number from the BOSCH website (if they have one). I think it's for a BMW?


----------



## HomeGr0wnHydro (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks haze warrior... ya i tried it... its a ventilator fan for a Volkswagon... i found it in my garage... also i couldn't find anything on the web for a wiring for it... i've been to almost every vw website and for the year i took this out of there isn't any such thing as a ventilator fan so i can't find the wiring diagram... so i was thinking if anyone could help me wire it to a socket... thanks for the heads up though hazewarrior


----------



## HomeGr0wnHydro (Sep 11, 2007)

here's another picture of the wires... left is all brown wire... middle is green/black right is red/black hope that helps


----------



## Nova (Sep 11, 2007)

HomeGr0wnHydro said:
			
		

> here's another picture of the wires... left is all brown wire... middle is green/black right is red/black hope that helps


 
This one is easy enough....

Go to the store and buy a 3-prong cord set, whatever footage you think you will need. Im not sure on the wattage of the motor in that unit, but to play it safe, make sure it is a heavy-duty one so it has the need throughput for the motor. While you are at the store, check out the irrigation department and grab some electrical sealing caps. The reason you want the sealing irrigation caps is because they prevent moisutre from entering the cap. The cap should have some kind of gray or green goo in it, colors vary, but it should have some goo in it. The goo is in electric conducting sealant. Make sure you buy ones big enough to fit the gauge of wiring in your cord, or else you will be returning to the store. 

When you get home cut off the female end of the plug with some snips or wire-cutters, i call them snips. Take a straight blade, and very gently cut the exterior of cord and pull it back exposing the three wires inside, cut the part you pulled back off. Next, get some wire strippers, and take about 1" of the casing on each wire off. Now you are ready to start tying the wires together.

There should be a very obviously positive wire in the cord set, go ahead and combind your red/black wire to this wire, and throw one of those sealing caps on and twist it. Gently tug on both wires to make sure both wires have been securely sealed inside and that they have a good connection to the other. Then take your brown wire, which will be your negative lead, and combine it with the negative lead and do the same just as you did with the positive lead. Now the left over wire, the green one, is just a grounding wire, it serves no dramatic purpose. However, its better to just to go ahead and tie it in, just use the same method described above with the leftover wire. Lastly, go ahead bend the wires back so that they flush against the exterior of the cord and begin to wrap around with some electrical tape, or i prefer to use duct tape, it has better moisture resistency and lasts longer. Wrap it so the the tape goes up 1.5"-2" on both sides of the cord's exterior casing.

Plug it in and go!

Hope that helps m8!

Cheers!


----------



## Nova (Sep 11, 2007)

HomeGr0wnHydro said:
			
		

> thanks haze warrior... ya i tried it... its a ventilator fan for a Volkswagon... i found it in my garage... also i couldn't find anything on the web for a wiring for it... i've been to almost every vw website and for the year i took this out of there isn't any such thing as a ventilator fan so i can't find the wiring diagram... so i was thinking if anyone could help me wire it to a socket... thanks for the heads up though hazewarrior


 
Just wanted to throw this in. I am using U.S. Electrical standards for identifying  each wires color/purpose. I have no idea if VW uses brown for the ground and green for the negative. Every ground wire i have ever seen has had a green-casing, and ive been a residential/commercial electrician for about 3 years now!


----------



## HomeGr0wnHydro (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks so much nova... i'll test it out as soon as possible and let you know the findings... should be about an hour or 2 so i can go get the stuff and put it together... thanks so much


----------



## HomeGr0wnHydro (Sep 11, 2007)

Nova, hey man that didn't work at all... the reason i think it didn't work is cause its a 12 volt fan so i wired it up to a 12volt dc charger... and it works great now... thanks anyways though


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 11, 2007)

BOSCH makes carpentry tools like drills, saws, etc. I've never known them to make squirrel cage fans, but they might have before, they are a good brand and reliable company so you shouldn't have too many problems, keep an eye on it though. what kind of car did you find it out of?


----------



## Nova (Sep 12, 2007)

HomeGr0wnHydro said:
			
		

> Nova, hey man that didn't work at all... the reason i think it didn't work is cause its a 12 volt fan so i wired it up to a 12volt dc charger... and it works great now... thanks anyways though


 

Glad it worked out for ya bud!

Sorry i recommended buying the cord set....i always splice into heavy-gauge cords. If the device has too much draw and the cord cant handle the draw, the device functions poorly and you will more likely have a fire. 
Damn VW fans....


----------

